# Tecnicas para plegar una bocina (Folded Horn)



## vicmagucas (Dic 27, 2010)

Bueno después de leer y leer en inernet en páginas en inglés, encontré la maner de construir una caja tipo folded horn como las cerwin vega para cualesquier parlante.

Mi investigación quedo plasmada en un ejemplo propio, de la construcción de mis bafles empleando lo investigado en mi blog http://vicmagucas.blogspot.com/, miren y por fabor le agrdeceria que comentaran en este hilo las tecnicas que ustedes conocen para plegar una bocina.

La que emplee yo fue la que se me ocurrió, Me gustaria saber como los profesionales lo hacen.

La cuestión de los cálculos, fueron hechas por expertos en la materia, Ing. de sonidos y toman referencias de libros en iglés de la construccion de este tipo de caja.

Haga aquí sus comentarios


----------

